# So my house got broken into last night



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

My brother is staying with me and it's crazy hot and humid here at the moment so he left the back door unlocked whilst he slept in the lounge room.

Someone came in through the back door and used the bin to prop open the screen door so it wouldn't make a noise.

They must of come in and seen the tv on and my brother on the couch and panicked and ran back out because nothing was taken but the back door was left open all night.

I came downstairs and had a heart attack when I realised that we couldn't find Loki anywhere. I wasn't worried about anything being stolen I was just horrified that my cat was missing.

So I ran outside all prepared for the worst (purely indoor cat spending the night outside??!) and there he was... laying on the concrete right outside my door eating grass.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Scary!  I'm so glad everyone--you, your brother, and, of course, Loki--is okay and also that none of your stuff was taken. It would be really disconcerting for me just knowing that some stranger had been in my house while I was sleeping--very creepy. Not a nice feeling at all! 

Coincidentally, my grandma's house was broken into yesterday while she was out visiting my grandpa at the Extendicare--a couple of teenaged kids have been performing opportunistic daylight robberies in the area, apparently. They threw a brick through my grandma's back window to get in and took her good jewelry, but not really anything else--they obviously knew what they were looking for. The robbers were on foot (someone saw them running up the street with the jewelry box), which, luckily, limited the number and kinds of things they were able to take, but she's pretty upset; my great grandmother's wedding ring was apparently one of the things that was stolen, and you can't really put a value on something so sentimental. 

I definitely understand your anxiety about Loki getting out or something happening to him as a result of the break in; as soon as I heard that my grandma's house had been burglarized while she was out, I asked if Jack, my grandma's cat, was okay--he can be a bit of a door-dasher, and I was worried that he might have left through the broken window. My grandma found him hiding under the kitchen sink (he must have run over, opened the cupboard door, and hid himself there when the brick came through the window); he was shaken, but otherwise fine.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh that must have been awful. I am just glad you, Loki and your brother are OK. Dt8thd so sorry for your poor grand ma. How awful that must be.


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh no! So sorry to hear about your grandma's ring. I have a cross from my great grandmother and I would be devastated if I ever lost it.

There has been a string of break ins in the area of late and normally I am really vigilant with the doors because my BF works late and I get nervous at home alone but with so many people in the house I don't think so much about the locked doors. 

Definitely double checking the doors after this. Thankfully all my windows have security bars on them so no risk of them getting in there. 

Poor Jack must of been so nervous after all that commotion... Loki probably would of run up and rubbed against the robbers >.>


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh MY. Glad you all are ok! 

Makes we wonder if someone tried to get in my house recently. The other day My OH and I went shopping, when we got home my front door was wide open!!! I know I closed it, ect. ect. Max (beagle) was sitting in the front yard. Ginger (Bigger dog) was in full guard mode on the porch. The ruff all the way down her spine was up and she was standing stiff legged with her tail up.. (though she is a big baby and not much of a guard dog.. more of an alert type LOL). 

I took one look and panicked. Immediately ran inside to look for the cats. Jack was sitting on the steps staring at the door. Archie was on the tippy top of the biggest cat tree staring from across the room. Looking quite unhappy at the situation. 

The Shephard's were hiding in the back room of the house (they are afraid of men...)

I was just happy no one was missing!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They say robbers look for easy access. My house is locked up like fort knox.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ditto. I have a tension bar in each window frame of the four sliders in my apartment. I can slide the windows open so far and that's it. Right now they are set (because of the cold) to open the window barely wide enough for a cat paw to fit through. Even in summer they are only opened 8 and a half inches unless I'm home (and awake).

At night I have a brace that fits under the doorknob. It could of course be forced open but it would take more than one hit and it would wake me up along with every neighbor in my immediate complex.

Someone COULD break in during the day while I'm out, I guess but I'm right across the parking lot from the complex office. Maintenance guys and office workers are walking in and out all day. That was one of the reasons I chose this apartment. No one is going to start carrying down anything without someone seeing them and I've lived there long enough for the office to know that's not right.

Add to that I have Gladys Kravitz living downstairs and they have my cell number. My phone would be blowing up if they saw someone breaking into my apartment.  If I bank around too much or drop something heavy she sends her husband up to check on me to make sure I'm OK.


----------



## Albert_The_Cat (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Emiline, 

I'm sorry to hear about the robbery. The best thing is that Loki was not stolen, since I hear stories about pedigree cats being taken.

I live in the condo on the 2nd floor so access to my flat is limited, but I can imagine how living in a single-family house might feel like after an event like that.

I hope you will be alright and get over this soon.

Best wishes


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah it was definitely our fault for leaving the doors open, I am being much more careful of it now. Even during the day since there has been a lot of daylight robberies in this area over the last few months.

I am very glad Loki wasn't taken either. It was just a few months back that I heard of a girls Cornish Rex being stolen and then one of my breeders other kittens got stolen from around this area. That's why I am so hesitant to put him in a cat run outside. All it would take is a pair of wire cutters....


And we have already had someone come into our fenced back yard and steal a bike so they are quite bold.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

It is good to hear that everyone is safe. That is a scary thing to have your privacy invaded like that.

My parents live in a multi million dollar subdivision. I moved back in with them after college with my boxer Ty. Someone left the side door open and a several people let themselves into the house. My mom's dog heard the noise, barked and woke up Tyson. The barking scared off the people before they could get anything. They had my purse but dropped it in a rush (but my wallet was in the car anyway). I live in a much poorer neighborhood now but my neighbors are great. They all watcb out for me.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I totally understand! When MY parents lived in Buckingham palace the security was a nightmare! By the time those darn lazy guards responded someone had taken off with the DaVinci that hung in my bathroom of the person who was in charge of shining my shoes!!!

I was so ticked!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know what you mean. I was just saying the same thing to the person who brushes my teeth.


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Dogs are a great deterrence against robbers! Lucky your mum's dog was alert Ashlee, it is terrifying to think just having one person in my house let alone a bunch of them!

The neighbourhood I am in at the moment is meant to be the good side of town and yet...

Then again my city has one of the highest crime rates x.x Some people, eh?


----------

